# Most life-like shrimp baits....



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

These are the best ones i have found. Although i haven't tried them all, they seem like they would work pretty good. Let me know if you've seen any other kinds.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

I would put the first two in a seperate category because they are scented. If im mistaken the others are all unscented with the Yozuri being a hard plastic vs the other unscented ones being a rubber of sorts. But thats pretty on spot for the ones ive seen.


i wondered why i havent seen the live target ones, theyre not on the market yet. I will be sure to buy a few doz of each to try out as they look pretty damn good IMO. Would hate to cast one in a school of pins it would get shredded.


----------



## TheLongshanks88 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeah i just came across the live targets too they look the best imo


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

Check out the unfair shrimp.

http://www.unfairlures.com/pauls-dinkum-shrimp.html


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone have luck with Trigger -X?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

they all look great except shrimp kick backwards. small crawdad baits for bass work really well IMO.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been impressed with the realistic look of Live Target baits- Is the shrimp a soft plastic or hard bait? Any local retailers have them?


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

lowprofile said:


> they all look great except shrimp kick backwards. small crawdad baits for bass work really well IMO.


They don't always move backwards.









badonskybuccaneers said:


> I have been impressed with the realistic look of Live Target baits- Is the shrimp a soft plastic or hard bait? Any local retailers have them?


I believe they're soft plastic. I know Outcast carries livetarget products. But , I don't think the shrimp have hit the shelves yet.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

yeh Shrimp kick back to escape forward predators. The live target Lures are injection molded plastic like the DOA or Gulp and are not in the markets yet.


----------

